# Setbonus wird nicht mitberechnet



## c25xe (19. März 2008)

Bei dem Set "Weisheit des weißen Heilers" wird der Setbonus nicht mitberechnet.

"Set: Erhöht die Heilung um bis zu 10% Eurer gesamten Intelligenz."

ich habs nich getestet aber der fehler wird dann vermutlich auch in den anderen sets sein. zb Zauberfeuerset (Euer Zauberschaden wird um 7% Eurer gesamten Intelligenz erhöht.)


----------



## Mofeist (19. März 2008)

jo stimmt, bin auch grad drauf gestoßen >.<


----------

